# Por que mis bocinas pasivas no se escuchan en la computadora



## Vlad (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola

Tengo unas bocinas que se conectan a la salida de los audifonos y no necesitan otro tipo de amplificación, el problema es que al conectarlas a la computadora casi no se escuchan, pero sin embargo en un discman o net MD se escuchan a buen volumen.

por que susede asi?
las bocionas son de 4ohms y 0.5 W cada una.
como puedo remediarlo?
se me ocurrio que con un amplificador de poca potencia con un amp operacional (como un preamplificador), estoy en lo cierto?
alguien me puede recomendar alguno o pasarme un diagrama.

gracias.


----------



## Willington (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola,

quizas lo que pudes hacer es un aplificador con 2 lm386 o 1 lm358 (en las hojas de 
data sheet tienes los diagramas para hacer el amp). luego lo que puedes hacer para alimentarlo es utilizar un puerto usb estos te dan como unos 400 mA suficiente para tener
buena amplificadorcacion.

saludos


----------



## mabauti (Feb 11, 2008)

lo que sucede es que la tarjeta de la computadora no te esta dando suficiente potencia(a diferencia del discman), mejor ponle un amplificador o podrías dañar la tarjeta de sonido.

Descargate la hoja de datos del lm386 para mayor información

un ejemplo sería:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola

gracias por su oportuna respuesta

si uso un operacional como el TL072 tendria menor THD?
cualseria ladiferencia en calidad de sonido y ganancia de potencia?

gracias.


----------

